# Seat Saddle Cover Identification, Hopalong Cassidy Tricycle, Roy Rogers??



## Bikermaniac (Apr 28, 2016)

Can you guys help me identify if the saddle used in the Roy Rogers bicycle (the one in the R.R. museum - see pic.) is the same that Buckaroos sold in the 1950s? I'm attaching pictures of both for you to check. 
Thanks!


----------

